# newbie needs some advice



## brierpatch1974 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have been reading tons of stuff and talking to some local old timers about trapping. I would like to do it this coming fall. I will have tons of questions but for now I would like to know how you put critters down once they are in the trap. I can see shooting *****,foxes,yotes without much pelt damage but what about the smaller things like Muskrats, and minks? Do you shoot them as well or just knock them in the head with a club to keep from damaging the pelts?
Also when shooting animals trapped is it best to do head shots to keep damage down or go with heart and lung shots? I will be using a 22 rimfire for this or maybe a .17 rimfire if I need to with solid bullets, no HPs. Thanks for the help I appreciate it.

BP


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont know much about trapping either, i am hoping to start this coming fall also...but from what i have heard probably a .22 to the head for the fox, coyotes and what not. as for minks i have know clue sorry

good luck :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

almost all of the ****, mink and muskrats i trap are on drowning sliders. when i get there they are already drowned. the larger animals, yes, use a 22 with shorts or longrifle rounds and take head shots. it only takes about 2 ft of water to drown a rat or mink. **** i usually try for 3-4 ft of water, since a back foot catch will let them stand above the water.

just use some common since. and try to find someone to show you the ropes. i still try to find someone more knowledgeable to learn from. i have been trapping over 20 years, and you would be surprised how much you can re-learn after time. you will forget things you never thought you would. most guys (and girls) that are trapping are willing to help younger people learn, and especially the ones just starting out.

get ahold of your state trapping organization and they should be able to hook you up with a mentor. also look into a magazine called TRAPPER AND PREDATOR CALLER. it is full of good techniques on both trapping and calling. VERY INFORMATIVE!

good luck, and get them...

cya
:sniper:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I personally just step on thei heads. Or if they are almost dead, just twist the necks.

happy trapping :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

a bat will also work, wooden or aluminum your choice. 
xdeano


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

For foxes, yotes, beaver, bobcat, and similar sized animals head shoot with a .22 LR.

For mink, muskrats and similar sized animals head shoot with a .22 standard veloclity Short.

I used to carry a Ruger bearcat loaded with .22 LR (cheaper and better for you adverage walk through the woods problems) and carried a box of shorts, if I needed to shoot something with a short, I simply removed one of the LRs and replaced it with a Short.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

(cheaper and better for you adverage walk through the woods problems)

what do ya mean by that remington??


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A .22 Long Rifle round is more powerful and usually cheaper than a .22 Short. And by being more powerful it has a better chance of stopping things that you might run into such as a rabid fox, coyote, racoon, ect, kills snakes better too in my opinion, little extra velocity blows bigger holes.


----------

